# Starting DNP tomorrow



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im starting my cut tomorrow with DNP 200mg per day for 20 days been bulking for the last 8 weeks on Test400 1ml pw gonna still be running the test along with the DNP, here are some progress pics so far

wt 193lbs

wt 208lbs

I know I should of had the pics done with the same pose but I dont think that far ahead lol.

I will be updating daily with sides etc...

additional supps:

VitC

VitD

Multivit

Green Tea

Re-Hydration Sachets

50mcg T3 split twice over the day

ZMA

Diet is gonna be low carbs high protein 2000-2200cals per day.

Training split is Upper/Lower 2 on 1 off.


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Really wanting to do a DNP cycle next year so will be watching your progress, good luck mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

8 weeks test, then 20 days DNP and test, then PCT? I'm 6 week's or so from being ready to start my cut, and I'm tempted to try DNP as part of it so I'll be interested to see what results you get,

Good luck bro


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Starting a 250mg p/d run for 2 weeks myself tomorrow. Hopefully the lower dose will permit intense workouts.

I Look forward to seeing your results


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheers lads.

Yeah 8 week test, then add the DNP I've got 5 weeks of test left so I'll have 2 week after the DNP on test then starting PCT 2 week after last jab HCG 4 weeks and nolva clomid for 4 weeks then I'll get my bloods done see if I've fully recovered.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jux said:


> Starting a 250mg p/d run for 2 weeks myself tomorrow. Hopefully the lower dose will permit intense workouts.
> 
> I Look forward to seeing your results


Yeah thats why im keeping it low so my workouts dont suffer to much.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Right guys first update:

Took my first tab around 0800 didnt really feel anything till around 1200 when I had my first carb meal then felt a bit warmer about an hour later not many other sides apart from when I was in the gym.

I was doing my upper body workout got about half way in an threw a proper ****** just after doing my back had to stop training! So I think I will have to change my workouts maybe do 1 muscle a day? and I was also sweating like mad in the gym a lot more than usual. Just got in from the gym feel fine now.

I don't know if it was in my head or not though? didn't think I would start to feel anything for the first couple days until it had chance to build up in my system?

I will weigh in tomorrow an put any changes up.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 2

WT 206lbs down 2lbs

Felt a bit warmer all day today didn't get the best nights sleep last night.

In the GYM.

Felt a lot better in there today took a lot more time on my rest between sets which I think helped a lot, still was sweating like mad but other than that no real changes.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The sides will come apparent on the 3rd day mate


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 3

WT 208lbs gone back up 2lbs?

Felt a lot hotter today not been the gym yet goin in a bit doin arms, slept a lot better last night still hot but didn't have a cover on so that helped with the heat.

I went up 2 lbs but about 30 min later I had a massive dump lol so that could sort it out might only weigh myself once a week dunno yet.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

weight gain will probly be from subcontanious water retention, pretty inevitable with dnp, i get horrible belly bloat on dnp...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't weigh myself at all till off DNP for a few days.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Think you might be spot on there pal belly does feel bloated.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah think I'm gonna do that don't wanna get frustrated.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 4

Not weighed myself gonna leave that till a couple days after my last DNP tab

Starting to feel a lot warmer now it was hot mon-wed so thought that would be making me as hot as I was feeling but it's ****ing down today an I feel even hotter got beads of sweat on my head just sat down took the dog for a walk about an hour ago the sweat was gushin out of me.

Slept well again last night again no cover tho when I woke up I had a really dark pee didn't really get enough water yesterday about 3 ltrs was manic at work...

Gym

Did chest an back felt strong taking longer rest between sets than I usually would around 2 min each set dont wanna risk that sick feeling I had on Monday.


----------



## JayAce (Jun 21, 2012)

Because of the long half-life for DNP the serum levels will gradually build over a period of upto 5 days, so keep ya dosage steady 

Your experience in the gym is no doubt caused by low blood sugar, something you MUST be very careful to watch for as you could enter hypoglycaemic shock if it drops too far. Intense workouts can cause a sharp depression in ya blood sugar and this combined with the DNP burning everything it can get it's hands on can be a nasty tag team if you catch it wrong.

It's a good precaution to carry some glucose tabs or something else with high sugar levels around with you, especially in the gym. You get the light headedness or "******" again just pop a glucose tab in ya mouth and presto good sugar levels and you're G2G!

Hope you get the desired results!!

Out of interest, what form of DNP are you using and is it raw and does it have ancillaries in with it??


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

JayAce said:


> Because of the long half-life for DNP the serum levels will gradually build over a period of upto 5 days, so keep ya dosage steady
> 
> Your experience in the gym is no doubt caused by low blood sugar, something you MUST be very careful to watch for as you could enter hypoglycaemic shock if it drops too far. Intense workouts can cause a sharp depression in ya blood sugar and this combined with the DNP burning everything it can get it's hands on can be a nasty tag team if you catch it wrong.
> 
> ...


The DNP is already in yellow caps, will try taking something sugary with me in the gym usually just have a bottle of water...

Thanks for the advice pal.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 5

Didn't sleep well at all last night just couldn't get comfy, I'm thinkin of splitting the dnp up and doin it for 10 days have 5 days off then do another 10 days but i'll see how I get on.

GYM

Just got back from training legs felt good hit some new PB's on leg press and squats, was sweating real bad looked like I was in a shower.

I can see a lot more shape in my arms an upper back I have a bit of belly bloat I assume this is water retention hopefully it will go after the dnp is over.

Sides?

Had a bit of a headache all day today dont think its lack of water drank loads yesterday an today dunno if this is the dnp or not? Also noticed a raise in hunger from last night and today just wanna constantly eat.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had a headache since i started the stuff.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 6

Hotter again today slept better last night even after a high carb cheat meal, noticed I've been congested the last couple days took some sudafed it got rid of it think I'm gonna do 10 days then another 10 about a month after.

Gym

Done shoulders no real issues other than sweating like a pig strength is still there.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 7

No gym today still feeling warm no other sides to mention really decided to take 2 tabs a day till all me tabs have gone


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

BONE said:


> are you taking t3?


Yeah 50mcg ED pal


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 8

First day on 400mcg felt a big difference heat constantly hot instead of just hot flushes. Also had nose bleed today an it took about an hour to stop dunno if it's related?

Gym

Chest an back no probs still feeling strong takin my time between sets noiced it's takin a lot longer to catch my breath than usual.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

a while back when i was using dnp for the first time i decided to go up from 400mg to 600mg, felt absolutely insane, i would wake up in a sweat puddle at night, and during the day felt like i had the flu...


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Alaaan83 said:


> Day 8
> 
> First day on 400mcg felt a big difference heat constantly hot instead of just hot flushes. Also had nose bleed today an it took about an hour to stop dunno if it's related?
> 
> ...


are you taking both tabs at the same time?

on another thread a lot of people seem to recommend splitting the dosage to 200mg waking and 200mg before bed. supposed to really help with the sides mate


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> are you taking both tabs at the same time?
> 
> on another thread a lot of people seem to recommend splitting the dosage to 200mg waking and 200mg before bed. supposed to really help with the sides mate


Yeah pal I'm splitting it over the day with a 12hr gap so 0800 first tab then 2000 second tab had a crap sleep last night kept waking up in puddles of sweat.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

i just take them both at the same time, currently on 400mg, at that dose the sides arent too bad, just sweat alot in my sleep. im running it at 400mg for 25 days, currently at day 8...


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll be going till friday that'll be 12 days altogether dont think I could go much longer noticed I've started to get a bit 'snappy' with people because I'm so hot, I'm probably gonna use clen in future depends on how much more I wanna lose after the DNP?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

any noticeable changes in physique?


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can tell in my arms and legs but I'm holding a lot of water at the min which apparantly is common with DNP and also looking a little flat need to wait about 5 days after last tab then I should be able to see what I have accomplished haven't weighed myself since last Wednesday so I'm a bit in the dark hope I've lost something after what I've been putting up with LOL


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 9

Very hot all day today sweating all day lol

Gym

Arms good session feeling strong

Also I keep getting a blocked nose an badly congested


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Worst sleep ever last night so hot an sweaty could not get sleep at all don't think I can have another night like that


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheers pal I'll try that tonight I've only got till Friday to go but last night was horrible


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

BONE said:


> How long have you been on now? What dose and how many grams carbs each day?
> 
> Im on 200mg each day since mon with 100mcg t3, last nite sleep was terrible no because of sweating just very restless for some reason.


Today is day 10 been on 200mcg ED until sunday an I went upto 400mcg on 50 mcg of T3 last night was the first unbearable one I have between 50-100 carbs per day


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Upper body an legs I can tell but I'm holdin a lot o water not weighed myself for 8 days gonns wait till I've stopped the DNP for 5 days hopefully all the water will be gone gonna up my vitC to 4000mcg per day to help it along


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Again no sleep last night its really humid which is making it worse an that's 2 days missed in the gym aswell not happy at the min


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm gonna have to call it a day with the DNP can't face another night like the last two.

So that's 10 days total gonna start tryin to get some of this water off an ill update with pics an wt in about 5 days


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only just read this blog dude, is it really that bad that you need to stop over seeing results? Is the water stopping you see it work?


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Only just read this blog dude, is it really that bad that you need to stop over seeing results? Is the water stopping you see it work?


What's made it this bad is the weather the last few days it's been about 25 degres and really humid my missus says she can see a big difference but I'm my own worst critic plus I've built DNP up so much in my head I wanted instant abs lol this is the start of a 12 cut just wanted a good kick start. The water is bad on my stomach I've been told to expect it to be gone about 5 days after my last tab so I'm gonna weigh myself an take a progress pic on Tuesday


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I weighed myself this morning...

200lbs so a total loss of 8lbs on 10 days of DNP not amazing but I'm happy with it gonna take a pic later on an upload it I don't think there's much difference.


----------

